# Pomeranian Dog Food



## christian (Jan 3, 2009)

My 10 week old pomeranian is currently eating Hills Science Diet Small Bites for Puppies. I am also feeding him ocassional cooked fresh yams. He loves them!!!!!! I am thinking that maybe there is a better dry dogfood for pomeranians. Maybe this Hills is just fine? What if any dry dog food would you (through experience!) suggest I give my pomeranian puppy now and into his adult life? I am concerned that he doesn't get something that is "too rich" that he will vomit up or something. Note that he is less than 2 lbs. right now and will reach about 4 lbs as an adult.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Unfortunately Science Diet is one of the worst foods you can feed (you can check out the list of worst dog foods that people have inputed to). Check out Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble to help you choose, you want to be feeding at least a 4 star food. Dog food isn't based on your dog's breed so any healthy premium food will be fine. A few, Wellness, Natural Balance, Solid Gold, Fromm, Chicken Soup, Canidae, Blue Buffalo, California Natural, Innova, Healthwise, basically anything that you can find in a grocery store, discount store (ie Wal-Mart, Target, etc) or in PetSmart (minus Blue Buffalo) or PetCo (minus Solid Gold, Natural Balance, and Wellness) is garbage. There is also the option of homecooking for your pup or a raw diet as well. I would definitely get rid of the Science Diet ASAP though and be careful how many yams you feed, that is a very small dog, feeding too many yams will fill him/her up quickly and not leave enough room for the healthy food that he/she needs to grow. I would also encourage you to give the yams as a treat rather than putting them on the food itself (so give them afterwards or as an afternoon snack) so that he/she does not get used to eating them with the food and then one day when you decide to stop or run out or whatever refuse to eat because they're not there. Maybe get a Kong and stuff the Kong with the yams as an afternoon treat and play session.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

All of the foods BoxerMommie mentioned are great foods for puppies (as she said, breed doesn't matter so long as it's a high quality food, it is good for the dog you have). Definitely switch off the Science Diet asap but do a gradual transition as going from SD garbage to something that's actually good for your dog can cause some digestive upset (as happens anytime you switch brands straight over with no transition). 

Take about two weeks of mixing the two foods together (75% of the old, 24% of the new to start and gradually weaning your pom off of the old and onto the new). 

As far as the yams go, definitely limit how many you give and feed them as a snack as was already suggested. If you really want to add something healthy to the food, once a week you can add some of the canned food from whatever good brand you choose (because like kibble, not all canned foods are created equal and you want to make sure you're adding something quality not just garbage/empty calories). This adds moisture and variety to the dog's diet. You can also add some plain scrambled eggs, or plain cooked meat to your dog's food and just feed less of the kibble when you do that, to make up for the added calories. 

As BoxerMommie said, you can also go home cooked or [better yet] raw. This way you know exactly what your dog is getting and you don't have to worry as much about quality control that way.


----------



## Snowden (Aug 2, 2008)

I personally think raw is the best way to go and with a small pup like yours it would be very inexpensive. However if you do not want to feed raw, IMO Orijen's is the best kibble out there. It is priced high but with your puppies weight he would only eat 3/4 to 1 1/4 cups of food a day.
Take a peek:

Orijen Pet Foods: Products:


Lindsey


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Actually with how very nutrient dense and high everything Orijen is, I'd say the dog would probably be better starting with 1/2 cup and see how it does with that. 

But I agree, raw would be best for the pom and sooooo much less expensive.


----------



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

I 3rd the raw diet. Raw meaty bones are the way to go. If not at least give him 3 raw bones a week, eg chicken wings. It's time now to get him used to it. Little dogs have a tendancy to dental problems & rmb will keep his mouth healthy.


----------

